# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  مذكرات اردني مغترب يُخاطب عمّان بعد غياب طويل (مؤثر )

## سعودابوحنك

.....
............
.......

آلَلمتنــي اضراســـي فَعلمـــتُ أنــي بالســـنِ اتـقــــدمُ
وإبيَـضَ الشَعـــرُ وزال عــــن الـوجـهِ شبابـي وتـبسُمــي

اعـوامٌ  اسرَعت و إزدادَ آلـَــــمُ الهُرمِ,فـاُعـاني بأوجـاعـي 
يومٌ من بعدِ يومْ ,يا ليتني حجراً  اُلقـى خيرٌ من انسانِ

يا عــمّان لا تــستغــربـي بضِــلِ غِــيــابِ حـَضرتــــــــــي
فــأنــي بـالبُعـــدِ اشـتاقُ وها قــد هـرمــتُ بـِــــــغُربتــي 

فـــدَعّ الــحــياةَ تنتهــي فـَــليسَ مٍــنَ المـــوتِ سبيـــلاَ
فَكــم و كــم مِـن إمـرءٍ أحــبَ الـحياةَ فَـمات وهوَ شديداَ


.........
....

----------

